# BSNL launches new unlimited broadband plan for Hyderabad. Introduces 1GB email account



## rickenjus (Feb 22, 2015)

*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/BSNL-New-Plans1.png



> BBG Combo ULD 611 offer unlimited broadband at 4Mbps up to 40GB and 1Mbps after crossing 40GB.  The plan come at a monthly fixed charge of Rs 611 including 25 free calls to BSNL network without any fixed charge for telephone. New VDSL plan BBG Super Speed Combo ULD 995 offering 16Mbps up to 60GB and 2Mbps after reaching the limit. The VDSL plan costs just Rs 995 along with 50 free calls on BSNL network. Annual and two year payment offer available on both plans.




*telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/BSNL-New-Plans-2.png



> BSNL has also introduced annual and two-year payment offer for existing plan Fibro Combo ULD 2795 which offer 50Mbps up to 200GB and 6Mbps beyond at Rs 2795 per month.




*Source* - BSNL launches new unlimited broadband plan for Hyderabad. Introduces 1GB email account


Why don't BSNL bring such good plans to others states, would jump on 995 plan, without a second thought, if they do. Fed up with BSNL's 750 plan offering shitty .5 mbps speed.


----------



## icebags (Feb 22, 2015)

bsnl should get renamed to HSNL - Hyderabad Sanchar Nigam Limited .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 22, 2015)

When will we get those plans here at Kolkata?


----------



## bibinjohn (Feb 22, 2015)

need these types of plans in other states also... stuck at 512kbps unlimited plan.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 22, 2015)

They launched these plans because of competition from beam . In order to appear these plans in other states, beam/ACT has to start there service in other states also 
Until then we would have to stick with shitty,crappy 512kbps


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 22, 2015)

damn BSNL, launch those plans pan India


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2015)

Wait for the roll out you noobs rather than bashing BSNL all the times. You guys wanted unlimited, you got unlimited. with minimum 1 or 2 mbps based on your budget. you guys had been crying for ages, now you got it. just wait for them to roll out. 

On topic: 
These plans are very good. I might consider going for a backup line if they release in Bangalore.


----------



## prateek70007 (Feb 22, 2015)

BSNL sucks... their 2Mbps plan gives just 50-60kbps.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2015)

For Hydrabad these plans are **** as compared to Beam. People won't switch to BSNL, however in other areas, it will sell like cake.


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah wait for roll outs, right? But how long could and should one wait? I mean a human being generally lives for 75 years, will that plan happen within that time? Meh!

I simply don't understand why ONE single place in India can grab all the attentions and others just have **** to play with. This is not weird, this is something beyond words!


----------



## Gollum (Feb 23, 2015)

rickenjus said:


> *telecomtalk.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/BSNL-New-Plans1.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my thoughts exactly


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 23, 2015)

All these plans mean nothing. Do not ever think they will introduce them in your city.

Only hope is for some serious private competition forcing them to improve.

Currently in other places they do not even care if you disconnect your landline/broadband!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 23, 2015)

I need this in Kerala................


----------



## DDIF (Feb 24, 2015)

I have BBG ULD 2799/- plan, the full rent with calls and tax is always more than 3200/- and I get only 4 Mbps till 30 GB and 2 Mbps beyond that and they are offering 50 Mbps for same price in Hyderabad???
What the f***? They have already some good plans in Hyderabad and those plans were never launched in other states, so forget that you will get this one too.


----------



## saifi2649 (Feb 24, 2015)

I am not even getting proper 512 kbps in 850 rs per month plan. Bsnl suck :/


----------



## Faun (Feb 24, 2015)

BSNL sucks but I don't have any other options. 512kbps slogs through the network. 

Can't even stream HD youtube videos. Always have to start 360p for guitar tutorials.


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 25, 2015)

A lot of people don't have much options other than BSNL, including me! That's why BSNL remains in existence. If Beam were everywhere with plans like in HYD then BSNL would have to start selling pan-masala at the side of the road, and I would buy one or two too, just to spit that filthy red spit back to them.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 25, 2015)

1 mbps should be the minimum.Even From .5 to .75 mbps ,360p youtube videos are smooth


----------



## srkmish (Feb 25, 2015)

Its sad not only from Entertainment perspective, also educational. I cringe when videos on Lynda.com have to buffer.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> BSNL sucks but I don't have any other options. 512kbps slogs through the network.
> 
> Can't even stream HD youtube videos. Always have to start 360p for guitar tutorials.


Is had to use 240 p when I had 512 kbps.Now a days some YouTube videos have default 360 p ,no option to change 240 or 144 p

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> I need this in Kerala................


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 25, 2015)

Even 240p buffers. Only smooth playing option is 144p!


----------



## rickenjus (Feb 25, 2015)

240 plays smooth for me in 512 kbps plan. For 360p, I have to pause the video for atleast 1 min then I am good to go. 

But seriously BSNL needs to think about other states as well. Don't know when our "Ache Din" will start.


----------



## black_mamba (Feb 26, 2015)

I will rather die than watching 360p or even 480p to be quite honest! What happened to IDM or the kinds?


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 26, 2015)

We need Railwire in kerala. Not this stupid bsnl .


----------



## Pasapa (Feb 26, 2015)

Allu Azad said:


> We need Railwire in kerala. Not this stupid bsnl .


We already have railwire in Kerala.


----------



## Allu Azad (Feb 26, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> We already have railwire in Kerala.



I called cc a lot about information. He always tells he will call me back .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 27, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> We already have railwire in Kerala.



Contacted them through e-mail,but no reply till now.


----------

